# Still a problem with a knocking while driving and belt squeel



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

I thank you for all your help in the past and i hate to keep bringing up the issue that i have stated before but i need some more help i guess... first off im talking about a 98 altima with 125K auto with A/C...From past posts i have purchased the Haynes manual and certain things in there are a help... but others leave you to figure it out... i replaced my front Calipers which i did with a infinity mechanic which was interesting and easy to do... the weather was not a help so we couldnt move on to the tie rods which i think is the problem that i am having... i just went on a 400 mile trip and was at highway speeds of 65 to 75 and the car was wabbeling almost the whole time... i know that the allignment was done about 6 months ago and the tires do show some wear... i put it up on a jack with my buddy and tried using the haynes manual to help me with the tie rods but alas they dont tell you what would be wrong if they were bad... there seemed to be no wiggle when grabbing the tire an 12 and 6 or and 3 and 9 in any direction on both front tires...tire pressure is at spec so what can i do.... also i have the classic alternator squeek... i know that there is the tension nut on the alternator and i have checked that there is minimal deftection but what about the other belt? it is located on the bottom of the car and the haynes manual does not give you any help on how to adjust that belt... any help?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

rotate the tires, if the wobbling goes away then you need to inspect the tires.


----------



## Johnjay7777 (Jun 11, 2005)

i have done that and the wobble is still there....


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

The A/c belt on the bottom has it's adjustment screw on the idler pulley an it works similar to the alternator belt adjustment. The belts need to be really tight, less that 1/2 inch deflection.

As far as the tires go I would look for someone that trues and balances the tires on the car, you may have a slight bent rim or poor quality tires.

Look on ebay for a cd that contains the genuine nissan shop manual for your year. It really gives much better and detailed info about fixing you car as compared to the Haynes...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

If you rotated the tires and still have an issue then you need to inspect the suspension closer. Check the condition of the rubber bushings on the tire rod


----------

